# Miami Lakes to Key Biscayne



## FLA305 (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anybody know if there are any group rides from Miami Lakes to Key Biscayne during the weekend?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

FLA305 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any group rides from Miami Lakes to Key Biscayne during the weekend?


I think Miami Masters team has some rides from Miami Lakes but not sure about the actual days. Check out www.miamimasters.com


----------

